# SPSPS backdoor on a Mini



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

One of the most useful SPS backdoor codes for me has long been SPSPS (Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select) which clears the play bar quickly when using trick play functions. Unlike all other SPS backdoor codes, since the introduction of "Pause Ads" it has been made increasingly more difficult to enter this code. The only reliable way to this point was to play a showcase video and enter the code while it is playing. That is a sure fire way to enter SPSPS with remote and have it stick.

Enter the Mini which of course doesn't have showcase videos and hence apparently no reliable way to enter SPSPS. I tried again and again to enter SPSPS with regular Peanut remote with the Mini but couldn't get it to work. Another strike against the Mini.
However, playing with it some more last night I found using the kmttg RPC Remote macro while playing back a recording seems to work very reliably.

So for those (apparently few) people that love the SPSPS code know that there is a way to enable it with the Mini despite lack of showcase videos.
(Also like for regular TiVos this backdoor is not sticky and needs to be re-entered upon reboot of the Mini).


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm getting my mini Friday. Enabling quick hide of progress banner is also very important to me. I don't understand your method though. Are you suggesting I could accomplish the same thing with my harmony remote? Otherwise please explain how you did it, thanks so much!


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

I know that the Clock sequence is also more difficult to enter now. You have to first press Select, wait for the Mini Guide to be displayed, and then enter the S-P-S-9-S code.

Is it possible that you can enter the S-P-S-P-S code in the same way? I have not used this code so I'm not sure.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

leiff said:


> I'm getting my mini Friday. Enabling quick hide of progress banner is also very important to me. I don't understand your method though. Are you suggesting I could accomplish the same thing with my harmony remote? Otherwise please explain how you did it, thanks so much!


 kmttg has a virtual remote with a SPSPS macro - that is what I am referring to. Entering with a regular remote such as Peanut or Harmony doesn't seem to work with the Mini.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

djwilso said:


> I know that the Clock sequence is also more difficult to enter now. You have to first press Select, wait for the Mini Guide to be displayed, and then enter the S-P-S-9-S code.
> 
> Is it possible that you can enter the S-P-S-P-S code in the same way? I have not used this code so I'm not sure.


 If you play an existing recording (rather than watch live TV) the 1st select does not bring up the Mini Guide, so extra select is not needed. While any other SPS code can be entered that way, the SPSPS backdoor is a special case that required showcase video as I explained in my 1st post, so no that doesn't work on the Mini.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

moyekj said:


> since the introduction of "Pause Ads" it has been made increasingly more difficult to enter this code


Try entering the code while the channel banner is displayed.

While watching Live TV or any recording, press Right to show the Channel Banner and press Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select before the banner disappears in about 4 seconds.

I don't have a Mini so let me know if this sequence works with the Mini's UI.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=474994


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

MHunter1, as I mentioned above if you watch an existing recording the Mini guide doesn't display, so you can enter SPS codes the normal way without any tricks. (You only need extra tricks if doing it over live TV). But SPSPS is a SPECIAL code that requires showcase video to work on a Premiere unit. Mini doesn't have showcase videos so hence the reason for starting this thread.


----------

